# [SOLVED]Boot interrupt with LSI SAS card

## folkdanskung

Greetings,

Been searching, but have not acquired an answer to my problem, so I resolve to you dear community.

I have a LSI SAS card, AOC-USAS2-L8E to be exact. Been running kernel 3.4.9 and using the "LSI MPT Fusion SAS 2.0" driver without issues. Recently I messed up when updating world and accidentally depcleaned the kernel-sources, rendering myself unable to recompile the kernel which caused all sorts of hell.

So I moved on to kernel 3.8.13 but when attempting to boot it interrupted. Actually, this ->http://img22.imageshack.us/img22/3613/m198.jpg happens. So before I begin tinkering, I shut down the computer and pull the power cord to my hotswap-bay, since I suspect finding the problem might take a few reboots. Next reboot everything works. Since then I've confirmed my suspicions, this only happens when the drive-bay is connected, i.e. when the LSI card detects the disks and only for 3.8.13. In this particular case, the 3.4.9 kernel still works.

Regarding the picture.. I hope it's not something unfixable related to SMP since I'd really like to utilize both cores efficiently..

I can't really pull any logs from this since none (that I know of) has started before it interrupts. Well, besides kexec crash dump, but that's a hassle.

Tried to post the .config in a code box, but seems it was a bit to much text.. Editing it atm, updating soon.

If there's anything else you need to know, just ask and I'll try to retrieve it.

Best regards,

MarcLast edited by folkdanskung on Tue Jul 23, 2013 7:38 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## TomWij

mount_block_root, as seen is your screenshot under panic, means that it is unable to mount the root block; this can be due to multiple reasons:

 :Arrow:   An incorrect root= parameter, please check this.

 :Arrow:   The file system not built into the kernel or initramfs, please check this too.

 :Arrow:   One of the *TMPFS* not set to Y; though, those seem to be okay.

 :Arrow:   The controller not compiled into the kernel or initramfs; though, that seems to be okay too.

If neither of the first two fixes this, and nobody else has an idea here; please file this as a bug at https://bugs.gentoo.org so we can look deeper into this.

----------

## folkdanskung

Thank you for your reply!

 *Quote:*   

> An incorrect root= parameter, please check this.

 

Here's my fstab:

```
default 0

timeout 0

#splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

fbcon=scrollback:256K

title Gentoo Linux Entertainent Server

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel_3.8.13 root=/dev/sda3 video=uvesafb:mtrr:3,ywrap,1280x800-24@60

#video=vesafb:mtrr:1,ywrap vga=ask vga=0x0361
```

Though I don't see how that could be a problem since the system boots without the disks connected.. *edit* By "disks" I mean the storage disks in my hotswap-bay. I've SSD's for OS connected directly to the motherboard.

 *Quote:*   

> The file system not built into the kernel or initramfs, please check this too.

 

```
CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""
```

```
CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT4_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT4_USE_FOR_EXT23=y
```

 *Quote:*   

> One of the *TMPFS* not set to Y; though, those seem to be okay.

 

```
CONFIG_TMPFS=y

CONFIG_DEVTMPFS=y

CONFIG_DEVTMPFS_MOUNT=y
```

 *Quote:*   

> The controller not compiled into the kernel or initramfs; though, that seems to be okay too.

 

*edit 2*

This might seem dense, but since I lack knowledge here, I have to ask. This must be me making a bad interpretation, you're not saying the controller driver should be compiled into the initramfs? Because that I do not know how to do.

```
#

# SCSI device support

#

CONFIG_SCSI_MOD=y

CONFIG_RAID_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_DMA=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_NETLINK is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SCH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SCAN_ASYNC=y

#

# SCSI Transports

#

CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_ATTRS=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_LIBSAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SRP_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_LOWLEVEL=y

# CONFIG_ISCSI_TCP is not set

# CONFIG_ISCSI_BOOT_SYSFS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CXGB3_ISCSI is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CXGB4_ISCSI is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BNX2_ISCSI is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BNX2X_FCOE is not set

# CONFIG_BE2ISCSI is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_HPSA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_3W_9XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_3W_SAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC94XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_MVSAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_MVUMI is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DPT_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ADVANSYS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ARCMSR is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_NEWGEN is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_SAS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_MPT2SAS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_MPT2SAS_MAX_SGE=128

CONFIG_SCSI_MPT2SAS_LOGGING=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_MPT3SAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_UFSHCD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_HPTIOP is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_VMWARE_PVSCSI is not set

# CONFIG_LIBFC is not set

# CONFIG_LIBFCOE is not set

# CONFIG_FCOE is not set

# CONFIG_FCOE_FNIC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ISCI is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INITIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_STEX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_ISCSI is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LPFC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PMCRAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PM8001 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SRP is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BFA_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CHELSIO_FCOE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_OSD_INITIATOR is not set

CONFIG_ATA=y

# CONFIG_ATA_NONSTANDARD is not set

CONFIG_ATA_VERBOSE_ERROR=y

CONFIG_ATA_ACPI=y

CONFIG_SATA_PMP=y

#

# Controllers with non-SFF native interface

#

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=y

# CONFIG_SATA_AHCI_PLATFORM is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_INIC162X is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_ACARD_AHCI is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL24 is not set

CONFIG_ATA_SFF=y

#

# SFF controllers with custom DMA interface

#

# CONFIG_PDC_ADMA is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_QSTOR is not set

CONFIG_ATA_BMDMA=y

#

# SATA SFF controllers with BMDMA

#

CONFIG_ATA_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_SATA_HIGHBANK is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_MV is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_NV is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_PROMISE is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SVW is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_ULI is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_VITESSE is not set

#

# PATA SFF controllers with BMDMA

#

# CONFIG_PATA_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ARTOP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ATP867X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5536 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_EFAR is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT37X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X2N is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X3 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_IT821X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_JMICRON is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_MARVELL is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NETCELL is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NINJA32 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OLDPIIX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC2027X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RDC is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SC1200 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SCH is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SERVERWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SIL680 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_WINBOND is not set

#

# PIO-only SFF controllers

#

# CONFIG_PATA_MPIIX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NS87410 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RZ1000 is not set

#

# Generic fallback / legacy drivers

#

# CONFIG_PATA_ACPI is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_GENERIC is not set

CONFIG_MD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_MD=y

CONFIG_MD_AUTODETECT=y

# CONFIG_MD_LINEAR is not set

# CONFIG_MD_RAID0 is not set

CONFIG_MD_RAID1=y

CONFIG_MD_RAID10=y

CONFIG_MD_RAID456=y

# CONFIG_MD_MULTIPATH is not set

# CONFIG_MD_FAULTY is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM=m

# CONFIG_DM_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_DM_CRYPT is not set

# CONFIG_DM_SNAPSHOT is not set

CONFIG_DM_MIRROR=m

CONFIG_DM_RAID=m

CONFIG_DM_ZERO=m

# CONFIG_DM_MULTIPATH is not set

# CONFIG_DM_UEVENT is not set

# CONFIG_TARGET_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION is not set
```

Best regards,

Marc

----------

## TomWij

 *Quote:*   

> Though I don't see how that could be a problem since the system boots without the disks connected.. *edit* By "disks" I mean the storage disks in my hotswap-bay. I've SSD's for OS connected directly to the motherboard.

 

Ah, when you connect them, the order of sda / sdb swaps around; so, you will want to specify root as UUID instead.

As root, execute `blkid` or alternatively `ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/`; then use the value for /dev/sda3 in /etc/fstab (as per https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Fstab) as well as use the UUID part after root=PARTUUID= (as per http://lxr.linux.no/linux+v3.8/init/do_mounts.c#L180), although I think this recently changed to root=UUID= so for example use something like "kernel /boot/vmlinuz root=UUID=00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000000". I haven't done this myself yet; so, I don't know what the definitive guide to follow is, but this should at least clarify why it no longer boots.

----------

## folkdanskung

 *TomWij wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Though I don't see how that could be a problem since the system boots without the disks connected.. *edit* By "disks" I mean the storage disks in my hotswap-bay. I've SSD's for OS connected directly to the motherboard. 
> 
> Ah, when you connect them, the order of sda / sdb swaps around; so, you will want to specify root as UUID instead.
> 
> As root, execute `blkid` or alternatively `ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/`; then use the value for /dev/sda3 in /etc/fstab (as per https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Fstab) as well as use the UUID part after root=PARTUUID= (as per http://lxr.linux.no/linux+v3.8/init/do_mounts.c#L180), although I think this recently changed to root=UUID= so for example use something like "kernel /boot/vmlinuz root=UUID=00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000000". I haven't done this myself yet; so, I don't know what the definitive guide to follow is, but this should at least clarify why it no longer boots.

 

Aaaah of course! Thank you!

Best regards,

Marc

----------

